# mpd reagiert nicht auf replaygain tags

## PistolenPeter

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine Musiksammlung komplett mit mp3gain getaggt.

Leider reagiert mpd nicht auf die Tags und spielt Songs in zum Teil stark differierender Lautstärke ab.

Auszug aus meiner mpd.conf:

```
######################### NORMALIZATION ########################

#

# Specifies the type of ReplayGain to use.  Can be "album" or

# "track".  ReplayGain will not be used if not specified.  See

# <http://www.replaygain.org> for more details.

#

replaygain                      "track"

#

# Sets the pre-amp used for files that have ReplayGain tags.

#

replaygain_preamp               "+6"

#

# Enable on the fly volume normalization.  This will cause the

# volume of all songs played to be adjusted so that they sound

# as though they are of equal loudness.

#

#volume_normalization            "yes"

#

################################################################
```

Amarok hingegen liest und verwendet die Tags einwandfrei.

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass auch mpd die Tags benutzt?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß,

PistolenPeter

----------

## micmac

mpd unterstützt keine mp3gain-Tags (APE-Tags). Lame-ReplayGain-Tags werden aber anscheinend unterstützt. Vielleicht handelt es sich dabei um dieselben Tags wie die von foobar2000.

----------

## PistolenPeter

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit die Tags umzuwandeln?

Lame kann die Tags, so wie ich das verstanden habe, nur beim Encodieren schreiben.

Und ich will nicht meine ganze Sammlung neu codieren müssen.

Gruß,

PistolenPeter

----------

## psyqil

Schau doch mal hier vorbei...

----------

## PistolenPeter

Super  :Mr. Green:  Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Eine Frage hätte ich dann aber doch noch:

Ich habe jetzt den größten Teil der Sammlung mit dem 'Album' Gain Tag versehen.

Viele einzelne Lieder sind aber mit dem 'Track' Tag markiert. Spielt es jetzt eine Rolle, ob ich in der mpd.conf 'Album' oder 'Track' wähle? Ich merke dabei keinen echten Unterschied. Manche Songs sind aber dennoch deutlich lauter als andere.

Gruß,

PistolenPeter

----------

